# Help finding part



## 67ghiaTIV (Jan 31, 2014)

Cant find the part online. Any tips or tricks?
I have the manual.
Craftsman snowblower 10hp 30"
Model # c950-52590-5
Serial 502016 5312
I need the cable to raise/lower the chute tip.
Remote Cable part #4053
Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might have to do some measuring and see what's close to what you have. I wasn't able to come up with that #4053 or a crossover but someone else might have better luck.
I wish that Canadian model number would work on the Sears Parts Direct web site.

https://www.repairclinic.com/Shop-For-Parts/a23b317c104/Craftsman-Snowblower-Control-Cable-Parts

https://www.discountonlineparts.com/snowblower/?c=Cables&b=Noma&id=14967

.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning, This is the site I use for Murray/Noma/Dynamark/Canadiana machines....It's hit or miss. I don't see your exact machine listed...Close, but off by 1 number.

https://partsandservice.com/html/search/C/C-04.html#C9

Stens carries many of those cables in the aftermarket, as that's where I get mine. You need to measure the cable OA Length, as well as the Shield housing OA Length. And obviously make note of the mounting ends. They carry about 1/2 dozen of those chute flap cables and cover the majority of what I come across. Then Google the number to check for local vendors.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Google "4053 snowblower cable".


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just Google:

" sears snowblower remote cable part #4053 "


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

oneacer said:


> Just Google:
> 
> " sears snowblower remote cable part #4053 "





strtch5881 said:


> Google "4053 snowblower cable".


If you asked if they had done a search and they hadn't then suggesting doing one makes sense.
I did go in with a number of different search phrases and couldn't come up with anything.
Did you guys actually find a cable that fits this application or supersedes the #4053 ??

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I may have the same machine, 10/29 & 9/27 and have a new cable in a box. Post pictures of the machine, each cable end, and the length of the cable.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If that Canadian model is hard to find parts for, I would remove the cable for the tip, and either repair it, or go to a bike facility or a blower repair shop and bring the old cable for a replacement fit cable.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you asked if they had done a search and they hadn't then suggesting doing one makes sense.
> I did go in with a number of different search phrases and couldn't come up with anything.
> Did you guys actually find a cable that fits this application or supersedes the #4053 ??
> 
> .


My bad. I was in a hurry and did not follow through.
A couple hours of searching tonight, I think that Craftsman was made by Murray, which was bought out by Briggs, which makes it fubar to find any info.
The best I can offer is, measure the wire and sheath lengths, determine the type of wire ends, then compare on sites like c-equipment.com under Craftsman and Murray.
Again, I apologize.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No problem. I think the main stumbling block is it's a Canadian model. I never understood why they weren't loaded into the Sears Parts Direct web site. Even if the original part is NLA usually it will give you a substitution. If that isn't available it does give you more numbers to try and search for.

67ghiaTIV You should post some photos of the machine and measurements for the cable. Photo of the cable ends would help too. Someone might recognize it as a Murray, MTD ... 

.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Any updates or luck finding said part? 67 Ghia..... Like to know if you received my PM.....Salute 67Ghia!!!!!!!


----------



## 67ghiaTIV (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks,
One of these leads should work. I'm waiting on my buddy to measure and get back to me.


----------

